# Walking Dead 2/14/16 "No Way Out"



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Good Valentines Day fun !!!!

I like the show and I enjoyed the episode. Very shocking early, especially when the boy died. Sad to see Alexandra Breckenridge go. Kind of, Glenn like, annoyed a the Carl "Fake out"

This episode was like one of those movies where unlikely things happen and everyone is saved at the last minute.


----------



## robbhimself (Sep 13, 2006)

Someone really needs to keep an eye on Carl


----------



## Mr.Scarface (Apr 25, 2005)

robbhimself said:


> Someone really needs to keep an eye on Carl


Well...they are following the comics.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Carl really needs to stop getting shot.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

At first I thought that weapon that they recovered was a rocket propelled grenade (RPG) launcher. 

But now I see that it is a magic ray explosion gun.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

Firepower saves the day. Twice.

The first save was fun. Glenn's... I'm no expert, but it seemed kind of dark and far away for nailing all the walkers around Glenn (but not Glenn).


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

So they stood next to the pond in broad daylight having a conversation about their plans. Then started walking to the wall. Then it is pitch black night and they are no closer to getting to the wall than they were before? 

Lots of running into the middle of throngs of walkers. 

I think this show may finally have passed me by.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

Kinda risky launching an RPG in to open water but what the heck. Either way both special effects with it were nicely done.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

rahnbo said:


> Kinda risky launching an RPG in to open water but what the heck. Either way both special effects with it were nicely done.


If by nicely, you mean worst RPG special effect ever, then I agree completely.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

Carl's gonna look great with an eye-patch, it'll go nicely with his long hair and cowboy hat.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Overall I liked the episode. At least a lot happened and we weren't left with cliffhangers. Well, except for Carl but it seemed likely he would recover, which is kinda dumb. I just can't see how you survive a gunshot going right into your eye from just a few feet away. But of course, it's a show about zombies so sometimes you just have to roll your eyes and move on.

I thought it was an interesting way to kill the zombies near the end whenever they could have pretty much done the same thing when they were all contained in the quarry.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

tlc said:


> Glenn's... I'm no expert, but it seemed kind of dark and far away for nailing all the walkers around Glenn (but not Glenn).


For a second there I thought here comes the sadistic irony I expect from this show - bring Glenn back to life only to immediately kill him again. This show has developed a comical parody twin of itself within the show. After being desensitized to all the zombie stuff there's a certain sport to tuning in just to see how outrageously pulp the creators will get with the path of the story.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

2004raptor said:


> i just can't see how you survive a gunshot going right into your eye from just a few feet away. But of course, it's a show about zombies so sometimes you just have to roll your *eye* and move on.


fyp.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

tlc said:


> The first save was fun. Glenn's... I'm no expert, but it seemed kind of dark and far away for nailing all the walkers around Glenn (but not Glenn).


Were they far away? I thought they were at the top of the wall right above him, which would give them a pretty good angle to shoot zombies walking towards him.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

2004raptor said:


> Overall I liked the episode. At least a lot happened and we weren't left with cliffhangers. Well, except for Carl but it seemed likely he would recover, which is kinda dumb. I just can't see how you survive a gunshot going right into your eye from just a few feet away. But of course, it's a show about zombies so sometimes you just have to roll your eyes and move on.


Bah, these kids on TV have it lucky.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

While watching it - I thought that entire sequence with Jesse and the kids and Carl getting shot in the eye was a dream sequence or Rick hallucinating.

Mostly because I found it hard to believe that Michonne, Rick and Carl would have just stood there while the others were getting attacked.

Also... Really? You are going to trust Judith to _THAT_ guy?


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

rahnbo said:


> Kinda risky launching an RPG in to open water but what the heck. Either way both special effects with it were nicely done.


 That was silly, to me. I mean, why not just throw a match? Even assuming it would work now you've used up one third of your ammunition.



2004raptor said:


> Overall I liked the episode. At least a lot happened and we weren't left with cliffhangers. Well, except for Carl but it seemed likely he would recover, which is kinda dumb. I just can't see how you survive a gunshot going right into your eye from just a few feet away.


 I think the idea is that the angle of the shot was such that it ruined the eye but the bullet didn't actually enter the skull, it ricocheted off the eye socket and out.

Greg Nicotero was on Talking Dead and he said


Spoiler



that it was bone fragments that destroyed the eye itself


 That seems weird to me but whatever. They did show a super-creepy/realistic Carl dummy on TD. It must be so fun to work on Walking Dead if you're a SFX nut.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

And no one mentions the excellent way they had us all going about Negan to off him like that in the first few minutes?


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

wprager said:


> And non one !emotions the excellent way they had us all going about Negan to off him like that in the first few minutes?


Negan wasn't there. Those were his underlings.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Glad to see that Morgan (seems to be) coming around to Carol's way of thinking.

On the other hand, the 'doctor' was possibly going to convert that Wolf until Carol made it a moot point.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

I'v e gt mixed feelings about the episode. As a non reader of the graphic novels, I've got nothing to compare the story to. But there was good and bad in this ep.

The good:

Going dark showing the kid and mom getting eaten, Carl losing his eye to a gunshot.
Daryl and the RPG. Cool way to off a biker gang.

The bad/stupid:

They start out walking in the middle of the day and then BAM it's night. Time seems very fluid in TWD universe.

Carl surviving a shot to the head at close range. I know it's in the comics, but still...

Rick's zombie kill-a-thon seemed a bit contrived given how we've seen zombies being such a threat.

Here's an interesting take on the episode. I agree with some but not all of it.

http://io9.gizmodo.com/here-s-what-was-wrong-with-the-walking-dead-s-mid-seaso-1759186419


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

john4200 said:


> If by nicely, you mean worst RPG special effect ever, then I agree completely.


I think for an AMC type budget show they did pretty decent with both explosions. The lake fire looked pretty decent. I don't think the RPG would have detonated in a lake, but whatever. Good ep if your had your Walking Dead googles on.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

2004raptor said:


> Overall I liked the episode. At least a lot happened and we weren't left with cliffhangers. Well, except for Carl but it seemed likely he would recover, which is kinda dumb. I just can't see how you survive a gunshot going right into your eye from just a few feet away. But of course, it's a show about zombies so sometimes you just have to roll your eyes and move on.


I've had some medical training and had to do rounds in the ER. It was crazy what bullets would do. They would start out in the shoulder and end up in a knee. Kinetic energy, surrounding bone, and all that. I'm not sure why a direct eyeball shot would kill you unless it penetrated the brain or caused some other complication.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Craigbob said:


> They start out walking in the middle of the day and then BAM it's night. Time seems very fluid in TWD universe.


It's not TWD, it's Hollywood. It's very, very expensive to shoot at dawn or dusk because the light changes very quickly, so you have to spend multiple days shooting scenes. As a result, in most movies and shows without unlimited budgets, it just goes from day to night or vice versa very, very quickly so they can do all their shooting in full light or full dark.

(E.g., the chase scene in Jupiter Ascending, which takes eight minutes of screen time, took SIX MONTHS to shoot.)


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

If the showrunners had any sense, then they would set their long scenes in full day or full night, then you do not have any of those problems. But the showrunners apparently do not have much sense.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

robbhimself said:


> Someone really needs to keep an eye on Carl


I see what you did there.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It's not TWD, it's Hollywood. It's very, very expensive to shoot at dawn or dusk because the light changes very quickly, so you have to spend multiple days shooting scenes. As a result, in most movies and shows without unlimited budgets, it just goes from day to night or vice versa very, very quickly so they can do all their shooting in full light or full dark.
> 
> (E.g., the chase scene in Jupiter Ascending, which takes eight minutes of screen time, took SIX MONTHS to shoot.)





john4200 said:


> If the showrunners had any sense, then they would set their long scenes in full day or full night, then you do not have any of those problems. But the showrunners apparently do not have much sense.


On Talking Dead last night, Greg Nicotero (special effects/makeup wiz who also directed this ep) said this was a very tough and complicated episode to film, and it was made even more so by the fact that they filmed it during the summer, when it was dark for less than 10 hours, so they couldn't even get a normal 12 hour shooting day in.

I think the main problem is that they had decided on this lake of fire centerpiece to end the episode, and obviously that would look much, much better on screen if it happened at night (and there were some very cool shots), so they had difficult transitioning between the day and night portions of the shooting.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It's not TWD, it's Hollywood. It's very, very expensive to shoot at dawn or dusk because the light changes very quickly, so you have to spend multiple days shooting scenes. As a result, in most movies and shows without unlimited budgets, it just goes from day to night or vice versa very, very quickly so they can do all their shooting in full light or full dark.


That's fine, so just make the story work for you instead of against you. It's not like you don't have control over the plot. I mean, how long could it take those people to make their way across town, even doing the zombie lurch?

If you want to have a night scene, then have them do the entire thing at night. If you want to have them start out in daylight and have the ending at night, have them forced to hole up somewhere so time could believably pass. Etc. It's not rocket science.

Sorry but this "bang! it's nighttime!" thing is one of my pet peeves too, that just really throws me out of the story. They're actually pretty bad about this in WD I've seen it happen multiple times.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

How is Michone not slicing up all her friends that are fighting side by side with her?

-smak-


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

smak said:


> How is Michone not slicing up all her friends that are fighting side by side with her?


Because that's just how GOOD she is!

(She must practice with Abraham...)


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Azlen said:


> Negan wasn't there. Those were his underlings.


Ah, OK. So we get another psychopath. Not sure I'm looking forward to that. I figured a guy like Negan would not want to leave decisions over who lives and who dies to anyone but himself, so when they guy decided he was going to shoot them after all I figured it would be the guy in charge.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

It'll make more sense once he and his group are fully introduced and you learn their MO.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

Craigbob said:


> Here's an interesting take on the episode. I agree with some but not all of it.
> 
> http://io9.gizmodo.com/here-s-what-was-wrong-with-the-walking-dead-s-mid-seaso-1759186419


Meh, sounds like negative for negative's sake. And to make a splash by being so critical.

I admit the night change was silly but so many things over the years have been silly. Zombies are silly.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

I imagine that the people who participated in that insane hacking and slashing destruction of the zombie walker horde will have extremely sore shoulders in the next episode and barely be able to move their arms at all.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

danterner said:


> _*I see*_ what you did there.


..but only partially...

Walker "kill" count was off the charts...probably highest ever for a WD ep.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I totally understand the light issues with shooting at dusk. I also understand that they wanted the climactic fire scene to happen in the dark. But I think they made a mistake by having the scene where Carl gets shot and Rick scoops him up and starts running be in full daylight but then the scene where Rick makes it to the infirmary be in the dark. Why not just have everyone arrive at the infirmary while it's still light, but then have it get dark while they're standing around waiting for Denise to work on Carl?


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Wasn't it already dark when Carl was shot?


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

john4200 said:


> At first I thought that weapon that they recovered was a rocket propelled grenade (RPG) launcher.
> 
> But now I see that it is a magic ray explosion gun.


Yeah. Indeed, my first thought was "WTF are they doing with an RPG? Where did they even get it?"[1]

But apparently it is a magic explosion gun. I think half of the effect of an RPG is that you see and hear it coming, and that's not what happened here.

[1] The US military doesn't use them.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

kaszeta said:


> Yeah. Indeed, my first thought was "WTF are they doing with an RPG? Where did they even get it?"[1]


They showed them getting it a couple of episodes ago.



kaszeta said:


> [1] The US military doesn't use them.


Relevance?


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

cherry ghost said:


> Wasn't it already dark when Carl was shot?


Yes.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> Relevance?


It's out of place, even in a zombie apocalypse. It's like them running into a bunch of Russian soldiers or Islamic extremists.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I guess I have the same complaints (about going from light to night in 5 minutes, for example) and certainly the multiple "last second/perfect movie timing" escapes were a little too much...

but my main complaint is getting rid of a really pretty actress! couldn't they have kept her a little longer? she was really easy on the eyes!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

kaszeta said:


> It's out of place, even in a zombie apocalypse. It's like them running into a bunch of Russian soldiers or Islamic extremists.


Well, there's always next season!


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

rahnbo said:


> I think for an AMC type budget show they did pretty decent with both explosions. The lake fire looked pretty decent. I don't think the RPG would have detonated in a lake, but whatever. Good ep if your had your Walking Dead googles on.


Maybe the rocket's warhead didn't detonate when it hit the water. Maybe the flames shooting out the back to propel the rocket, are what ignited the gasoline.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

kaszeta said:


> It's out of place, even in a zombie apocalypse. It's like them running into a bunch of Russian soldiers or Islamic extremists.


I'm sure there's folks in the US that have RPG's.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

markz said:


> Maybe the rocket's warhead didn't detonate when it hit the water. Maybe the flames shooting out the back to propel the rocket, are what ignited the gasoline.


Just realized I spelled goggles wrong.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

Don't some soldiers have to train with foreign weapons in case they have to use them? If so there must be some stockpiled somewhere.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I just can't figure out where all these other people are coming from? There are like 6 or7 different places 2 or 3 people were hanging out each with an ongoing mini-story. The writing is so disjointed, it's hard to watch and follow any kind of "main story". 

For Carl, I think it's possible to get shot straight in the eye, and have the bullet go through and through, exit the back of the head, and sustain little brain damage and still live. I don't think that was a large caliber handgun.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Ok, was I the only one who yelled out 'HA!!!' when the little 'never shuts up' kid got bit? Then his jerkwad brother got it, but not before causing some damage. I was sorry to see the mother get killed off, though.

This certainly was an 'edge of your seat' episode. I need to pull it out again and re-view where Carl got shot because I didn't even see how that happened. On TD they said that the bullet was meant to have gone through the eye at an angle that had it hitting the bone and exiting right near there, instead of proceeding through his head.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Hank said:


> I just can't figure out where all these other people are coming from? There are like 6 or7 different places 2 or 3 people were hanging out each with an ongoing mini-story. The writing is so disjointed, it's hard to watch and follow any kind of "main story".
> 
> For Carl, I think it's possible to get shot straight in the eye, and have the bullet go through and through, exit the back of the head, and sustain little brain damage and still live. I don't think that was a large caliber handgun.


Since stranger things have happened in actual reality, I suppose anything is possible in a made-up world. But I would imagine that a through-and-through that enters the orbital socket and exits the back of the head would have to rip its way through brain matter on the way out. Maybe little brain damage if you are lucky or wearing plot armor, but it's not like the brain sits on a different plane than the eyes and could be avoided entirely...


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I'm not a TV doctor, but if it's a small caliber bullet, and it doesn't hit any large brain blood vessels, or critical brain function parts, I think it's survivable. There have been people lobotomized with 1/2" pipe that survived, and one case of a guy that lost half his brain and still survived.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

markz said:


> Maybe the rocket's warhead didn't detonate when it hit the water. Maybe the flames shooting out the back to propel the rocket, are what ignited the gasoline.


Except this magic explosion gun has no warhead, no rocket, and no flame shooting out the back of the rocket.

I suppose the magic explosion gun may also have a magic fire setting.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

When the last half-season ended with Alexandria being overrun I figured that meant the crew would hit the road again, but now with Carl grievously wounded and the revelation that there are plenty of red-shirts left, not so much.

It is nice to have everyone back together again, if only for an episode.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

hey:confused:Skippy said:


> It is nice to have everyone back together again, if only for an episode.


I agree. That's one of the things I don't like about the series is that it tends to have 4 or 5 (or more) mini stories happening within the main story. Then they go away for 2 months or whatever and I can't remember who was where with who else doing what. 

Maybe it's more of a problem with my memory.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

2004raptor said:


> I agree. That's one of the things I don't like about the series is that it tends to have 4 or 5 (or more) mini stories happening within the main story. Then they go away for 2 months or whatever and I can't remember who was where with who else doing what.


I agree -- they should stick with what they're really good at -- telling one crappy main story instead of 4 or 5 even crappier little stories.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Maybe the bullet hit a zombie and a piece of shrapnel (bone?) flew and hit his eye. Not enough force to go through to the brain, but enough to take out the eye (especially if it came at an angle away from his face).

It's perfectly plausible. There are a ton more implausible things I'd have issue with first before I'd get to this one.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Anubys said:


> Maybe the bullet hit a zombie and a piece of shrapnel (bone?) flew and hit his eye. Not enough force to go through to the brain, but enough to take out the eye (especially if it came at an angle away from his face).


Too bad he did not have one of those big metal lighters in front of his eye. I hear that they can protect against a bullet ricochet.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Looks pretty bad to me...


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

That'll buff right out.

He'll be up and about wearing an eye patch in no time.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Anubys said:


> Maybe the bullet hit a zombie and a piece of shrapnel (bone?) flew and hit his eye. Not enough force to go through to the brain, but enough to take out the eye (especially if it came at an angle away from his face).
> 
> It's perfectly plausible. There are a ton more implausible things I'd have issue with first before I'd get to this one.


According to Talking Dead (discussion of the eye shot):



Spoiler



The bullet ricochet out the side and a bone fragment actually is what destroyed the eye. The bullet did not exit the back of his head.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

Obviously Carl's going to be fine. He moved his fingers. I'm no doctor, but 50 years of TV viewing has taught me that whenever there's finger movement, the patient will make a full recovery.


----------



## rharmelink (Dec 1, 2015)

On The Talking Dead, they said the bullet was a grazing shot that hit the outer bone of the eye socket, but that bone "shrapnel" shredded the eye.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

john4200 said:


> Too bad he did not have one of those big metal lighters in front of his eye. I hear that they can protect against a bullet ricochet.


Don't be silly, the Johnny Dangerously cigarette case is the best defense against bullets!


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

A disaffected teen shot me in the eye once. Once.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

danterner said:


> A disaffected teen shot me in the eye once. Once.


Did you die?


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

danterner said:


> A disaffected teen shot me in the eye once. Once.


You shouldn't have shot me, Johnny. My grandmother shot me once...


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

That scene where they are coming in when it was obviously light outside after the scene before it was in the dark sort of bugged me. But it got me thinking about the outside scenes filmed at "night" on that show, I swear it looks like they actually film those in daylight and apply some filter to make it look dark outside. The little illumination there is just seems too even.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

john4200 said:


> At first I thought that weapon that they recovered was a rocket propelled grenade (RPG) launcher.


RPG is a Russian acronym for "ruchnoy protivotankovy granatomyot" (in cryllic: ручной противотанковый гранатомёт; in English: hand-held anti-tank grenade launcher); "rocket propelled grenade" is a backronym.



kaszeta said:


> Yeah. Indeed, my first thought was "WTF are they doing with an RPG? Where did they even get it?"[1]
> 
> But apparently it is a magic explosion gun. I think half of the effect of an RPG is that you see and hear it coming, and that's not what happened here.
> 
> [1] The US military doesn't use them.


Technically you might say that, since strictly speaking an RPG is a Russian weapon, but the US has used rocket propelled anti-tank weapons since the WWII bazooka; currently the Army uses the M72 LAW and the Marines use SMAW. If one says RPG is "rocket propelled grenade" then RPG would include the Army's current LAW.



spartanstew said:


> They showed them getting it a couple of episodes ago.
> 
> Relevance?


As you say, it was retrieved in a very dramatic sequence, clearly it was going to be put to some significant use. You might say it was Checkhov's LAW.

If that hadn't been the case, the appearance of the rocket launcher would have been unfounded and come out of left field. But as you point out, such was not the case.



Hank said:


> I'm not a TV doctor, but if it's a small caliber bullet, and it doesn't hit any large brain blood vessels, or critical brain function parts, I think it's survivable. There have been people lobotomized with 1/2" pipe that survived, and one case of a guy that lost half his brain and still survived.


It was a 9mm.

But the EMT guy upthread has told us it's plausible, and we also have the testimony of the Mexican soldier Wenseslao Moguel who was sentenced to die by firing squad, hit by seven rifle rounds and then by the captain of the firing party with a pistol shot to the head who nevertheless survived. Plus we can refer to "Talking Dead" and the comic for details as to why this particular injury was survivable.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I don't recall seeing the RPG in the previously on -- was it in there? In any case I had remembered it and wondered if it was going to come up. That was quite a satisfying scene, realistic or not.

Overall I thought it was a good episode. A lot happened and it was tense. Totally unclear what the rules are on smeared zombie guts. Did they start wearing off? Why did they suddenly take out the kid?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> Overall I thought it was a good episode. A lot happened and it was tense. Totally unclear what the rules are on smeared zombie guts. Did they start wearing off? Why did they suddenly take out the kid?


The walkers didn't bite Sam and Jesse because the walker guts started to wear off. They got bit because they were stopped and they were talking, two things walkers don't do. That attracted attention to them.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> They got bit because they were stopped and they were talking, two things walkers don't do. That attracted attention to them.


I'm also a bit annoyed that they kinda ignored the end of the previous episode, ending with the kid saying "Mom!".

Previously when we've seen them in similar situations, the failure of the zombie guts has resulted in a pretty quick swarm response.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> The walkers didn't bite Sam and Jesse because the walker guts started to wear off. They got bit because they were stopped and they were talking, two things walkers don't do. That attracted attention to them.


Seems kind of weak. There was chatter and he even yelled "mom" before they took off. And in this case, they all descended on him simultaneously. Why didn't any of them go after Carl as he was trying to get his father's attention? Anyway, I guess like most things about zombies in this show, ours is not to question or whatever.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> The walkers didn't bite Sam and Jesse because the walker guts started to wear off. They got bit because they were stopped and they were talking, two things walkers don't do. That attracted attention to them.


They also stopped walking and had a multiple minute conversation by the pond previously, and nary a walker turned their head. And that was really stupid.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I can understand Jessie because she was screaming. I have no idea what the justification for attacking Sam was supposed to be, other than plot necessity. They could have had him yelling as well and that would make more sense (after all, zombies can't have great hearing with mouldy ears like that).


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

If a pebble hit me _near_ my eyes I would react with movement -- duck, move sideways, swear. Carl gets _shot_ in the eye, pauses a couple seconds and says "Dad".


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

tlc said:


> If a pebble hit me _near_ my eyes I would react with movement -- duck, move sideways, swear. Carl gets _shot_ in the eye, pauses a couple seconds and says "Dad".


He's tougher than you.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

tlc said:


> If a pebble hit me _near_ my eyes I would react with movement -- duck, move sideways, swear. Carl gets _shot_ in the eye, pauses a couple seconds and says "Dad".





spartanstew said:


> He's tougher than you.


Nah, he just wasn't expecting it. It caught him off guard, and he didn't know how to react.


----------



## ACoolDude (Dec 11, 2001)

tlc said:


> If a pebble hit me _near_ my eyes I would react with movement -- duck, move sideways, swear. Carl gets _shot_ in the eye, pauses a couple seconds and says "Dad".


I shattered (not broke, shattered into lots of little pieces) over 2 inches of my right Femur (the longest and strongest bone in your body) in a car accident, didn't know it broke until I got out to run around the car to get my wife out of the passenger side and noticed my foot was backwards and I couldn't walk right. Pain didn't come in for quite some time. So, I could totally see that happening.

Carl wouldn't be able to though...


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

ACoolDude said:


> ...So, I could totally see that happening.
> 
> Carl wouldn't be able to though...


Not in depth, anyway.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Wow... Lot's of controversy in this thread... I just finished watching and thought I'd come to a lot of positive comments... I guess my standards are low...

I thought it was a tense, action packed episode that kept my interest for the entire show...

I haven't read a lot of the detailed comments...I am pretty sure I'll read them and have the reaction of "Yeah! That's right... How silly that this happened that way, etc..." 

But for now, I just thought it was a fun, entertaining hour of television...


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

ACoolDude said:


> I shattered (not broke, shattered into lots of little pieces) over 2 inches of my right Femur (the longest and strongest bone in your body) in a car accident, didn't know it broke until I got out to run around the car to get my wife out of the passenger side and noticed my foot was backwards and I couldn't walk right. Pain didn't come in for quite some time. So, I could totally see that happening.


I would guess that you didn't notice those details because of the larger experience of the car accident.

If someone walked up and shot you in the femur, shattering it, do you think it would be the same?


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

tlc said:


> If a pebble hit me _near_ my eyes I would react with movement -- duck, move sideways, swear. Carl gets _shot_ in the eye, pauses a couple seconds and says "Dad".


If a pebble comes at you, most likely you see the motion and reflexively try to move out of the way. You can't see the bullet coming.

Also, there are LOTS of incidents where people experience pretty severe trauma without feeling pain. At least, not initially.


tlc said:


> I would guess that you didn't notice those details because of the larger experience of the car accident.
> 
> If someone walked up and shot you in the femur, shattering it, do you think it would be the same?


Maybe sneaking through a zombie horde and watching your Dad's potential new main squeeze and her sons get eaten by them qualifies as a "larger experience" than the gunshot.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Dawghows said:


> Also, there are LOTS of incidents where people experience pretty severe trauma without feeling pain. At least, not initially.Maybe sneaking through a zombie horde and watching your Dad's potential new main squeeze and her sons get eaten by them qualifies as a "larger experience" than the gunshot.


In the mid 80ies a guy broke into my sister's apartment, put a pillow over her face and rammed a knife through it. The knife went by the side of her nose through the roof of her mouth. She pushed the guy off and called the police. Didn't realize she was knifed until the police arrived when she went into shock.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

Years ago I fell and broke my left knee. I felt it pop, like when you pop your knuckles, but it never occurred to me that it was broken until I stood up (which worked) and tried to walk (which didn't). I never felt any pain whatsoever, that day or at any time during my recovery.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Dawghows said:


> Also, there are LOTS of incidents where people experience pretty severe trauma without feeling pain. At least, not initially.


Yup. Two events like this come to mind:

1. Slicing off the tip of one finger (that didn't hurt at all until several minutes later when the nurse was "let's rinse that off to get a better look")
2. Severing a quadriceps tendon with sharp shard of glass (although there, the peculiar and unpleasant-but-not-painful sensation of your now-disconnected quadriceps retracting up into my leg probably distracted me). Mostly the thought was "wow, that's a lot of blood on my mom's kitchen floor..."


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

How did this thread turn into a personal injury pissing contest???


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Big Deficit said:


> How did this thread turn into a personal injury pissing contest???


You new here?

Who wants to start the gun argument?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

This one time, at band camp..... uh, nevermind.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Mary Ellen Moffitt... She broke my heart.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

ACoolDude said:


> I shattered (not broke, shattered into lots of little pieces) over 2 inches of my right Femur (the longest and strongest bone in your body) in a car accident, didn't know it broke until I got out to run around the car to get my wife out of the passenger side and noticed my foot was backwards and I couldn't walk right. Pain didn't come in for quite some time. So, I could totally see that happening.
> 
> Carl wouldn't be able to though...


I basically had the same thing happen in a motorcycle accident. Fibula broke in half and ankle dislocated. The X-Ray which I kept is gnarly but I didn't really feel any pain until they tried to put that ankle back in place. I think adrenaline and just the joy of not being dead was a good enough pain killer...for an hour or two. I was also knocked out for a minute or two (concussion). I think a gunshot like Carl's could have also triggered some concussive factors too.


----------

